# The Decision Has Been Made



## CLPgold (Sep 10, 2002)

HI Kids.  Remember me?  The unfaithful logger?  

OK.  Well, I WILL BE FAITHFUL>  Starting tomorrow.  LOL.  And weekends might be tough, but I'm gonna do it!

Anyways I've decided I will do the WNSO comp Nov.2/02 instead of the OPA show on the same day.  Why?  Because I'm going to rip right down to 114lb and see what happens.  If I still place badly or not at all,  then I'll know the judges have something against me for some reason.  Yes, I'm still bitter about the placings at Musclemania.  It was just bizarre.
I also don't feel like paying the membership fee and other stuff right now for the OPA.

I have 7 1/2 weeks left for the comp.  I will go into the lightweights this time cuz it's my best bet based on what I know my physique looks like.  If I didn't weight train at all I'd weigh about 110lb or  under.  I was reading Leslie's thread and Dr. Pain   asked about her parents size.  Well, my mom is 5'2" and weighed 95-100lb most of her life.  She's 54 now and has put on a few lbs and it looks nasty on her because she's so little.  Weight shows up on us real quick because of our size.  My dad is only 5'8" and 160lb which is more then what he weighed when he was younger.  They carry their weight well and have nice proportioned physiques except with all of us I think our legs should be a little longer.  Neither of them carries weight excessively in areas, but my mother and me of course like typical females can gain more weight in our butts and thighs, but nothing atrocious.  When I first started lifting weights I was 104lb and far from anorexic looking.  So putting on size has been a huge challenge over the years.  Unless it's bodyfat from overeating or having babies.  I am 5' 5 1/2".  My brother is 5'9" and used to get teased all thoughout school because of his small frame.  Thankfully he also is into lifting weights and looks great now.  On another story my oldest daughter is 5'4" already with the perfect model body.  Long slim legs that go forever, small waist, beautiful etc. etc.  She weighs 90lb but also is far from anorexic looking.  Not bony at all, just super petite and slim but with curves.   I want to get her into a fitness model search if I can get her into the gym and put some muscles on her.  She fits into a kids size 10-12, but they're not long enough for her so buying clothes is very tough.  My other 2 daughters are very petite too, but probably won't be as tall.  My 9 year old is 53lb, wears a size 6X when most kids her age wear a size 9, and she actually is kinda bony but eats like a horse.  The 7 yr old is 43lb, wears a size 5-6 but most kids her age wear a size 7 and she has my physique.  She's actually quite muscular and strong but still very tiny.  My son though is a different story cuz he has a different daddy.  He is not 2 yet and weighs 30lb.  He is a thick, big boy.  He's my huggie bear!!!

Alright.  To the good stuff.  My diet has been almost awesome all summer since Musclemania, except for the beer.  But that's a minor default.  I'm already back down to 122lb and 9% bodyfat.  I've been so good.  114lb in 7 1/2 weeks will be fine.  Measuremants are 34 - 25 - 35.  My butt is round, but not wide so the extra inches don't come from the width thankfully.  And I wear a size 5.  I NEVER use fat burners, NEVER drink coffee etc.  The last time I had coffee I was 27 (I'm 31 now) and I just drank it cuz I was at my ex's house and he was making some and I was very tired and boozed up still.  Hehe. 

My training has been awesome too.  I haven't been lifting as heavy over the summer as I usually do, but will add in 2-3 weeks of super heavy before the show.  I've even been doing cardio 4-5x a week for 30min.    I'm also not taking creatine anymore.  I haven't used it since about May I think.  

Tomorrow I will start logging everything.  After this week me and my training partner are doing a 2 week 100reps program with very light weights.  It's gonna hurt and I can't wait.  Then it will be back to heavy, then super heavy, then  contest prep.

For the last 3 weeks now I've been doing miminal fats - my fats are only coming from my animal meats, cottage cheese, some eggs yolks, and flax oil, - quality carbs (lots of fruits, can't get enough), veggies, and meats.  I eat my homemade whole grain breads, spelt breads, light and dark rye breads, and my yummi organic amaranth, quinoa and spelt muffins, brown, wild and red rices and oatmeal, kamut and spelt cereal, but I'm not a huge eater of that stuff.  I like my fruits and veggies way more.  I rarely eat pastas too.  I'd rather have steamed yellow beans, brocoli, yams etc.  I've really leaned up on this.  In 2 more weeks I will start lowering my carbs and upping the fats and proteins because past experience has shown that my physique gets nice and hard with this.  I get leaner results from lower fats, but get harder with lower carbs.  So, that's where my diet is going til the show.  I just have to kick the raisin fetish.  I just love those gosh darn little things.  I could eat 2lbs a day no problem.  Oh, I also eat my unblanched, unsalted almonds, sunflower and pumkin seeds.  And make my homemade salad dressing out of the Essential 5blend oil and brown rice vinegar.  And I've been pretty good with the protein bars.  I usually only eat them on the weekends and have only had 3 so far this week since Friday.  That is amazing for me!

I'll cut out the beer in 2 more weeks.  Come on, 5 weeks without beer is enough don't you think?  I'm also NOT going to binge drink 2 days in a row before this show like I usually do.  I have a problem with that.  Do yah think?


OK tomorrow is another story....  I've always got lots of fun stories


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

hey there, welcome back and congrats on your decision. I know your gonna do awesome.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 11, 2002)

Never too late to start... let's get to work!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

Glad to see you back, I love reading your "stories" , even though your journal always makes me hungry reading about those tasty breads and muffins you make! LOL 
Good luck, I am sure you will kick ass



....................Put down that beer!


----------



## lina (Sep 11, 2002)

Good to see you back here posting!  

You will do great!   Your kids sound wonderful! LOL on your teddie bear, he sounds solid!  

Good luck!


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi, and thanks guyz.

Sleep was pretty crappy again.  I need to work on getting those 8-9hours again.  I was doing really well, then with my friend living with me and drinking and going out I haven't been getting much again.  I'm super exhausted today.  I definitely need a nap before I hit the gym.

10:00am
1 1/2 serving soy protein shake
1/4cp 1% cottage cheese
1small banana
1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1antioxidant (A,E,C, selenium zinc and a couple other things in that I think), 1MSM/chondroitan/glucosamine
Lot of water

11:00am
1 small piece raw potatoe - I was preparing tonight's meal and cutting up potatoes and snuck a bite

1:00pm
1oz chicken   WHY?  Because I'd grabbed a leftover chicken thigh and took a bite then fumbled and all the pets did the dive for it on the floor and it was gone!!!

1:30pm
4oz chicken - sea salt, lemon pepper, basil, dill, garlic and shallots
1/4cp steamed yellow beans
1 1/2 oranges
Still been chugging the water and peeing like crazy.  I hate peeing, I do it so often it takes up far too much time in my day.

That's it so far.  I probably won't make it to the gym until 7:00 or 8:00pm cuz I have a lot of housework to finish still and then my nap.  I'm on zombie mode right now.

I've already got tonight's meal prepared and ready to be cooked later.
Eye of round roast w/ soy sauce, sea salt, Montreal steak spice and onions
And home made cream of veggie soup:  potatoes, carrots, brocoli, onions, garlic, yams, butternut squash, oregano, basil, tarragon, rosemary, sea salt and water.

2:30pm
1plum

3:30pm
100gm 1%cottage cheese

4:30pm
2oz roast beef - just checking 

6:30pm
3oz roast beef
1/2cp cream o veggie soup

8:30pm
1 1/2serving soy protein shake

10:30pm
1 1/2 oranges
1plum

1:30am
1 1/2 big plates of salad w/lots of that yummi store bought dressing.  

I pretty much grazed all day.  Gosh darn I can't seem to get enough fruit or salads.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey CLP, good to see a fellow Ontarian back on the boards.  I'm probably going to volunteer at that show so I'll be there for support.  I have another friend competing though, so she might get my loudest cheers.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 12, 2002)

Mmmmm, mmmm, good.... CLPGold!!!!  Missing ya and glad you're back!!


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 12, 2002)

I ended up not going to the gym yesterday or today.  OH well, I needed some recovery anyways... 

I also didn't get much sleep cuz I stayed up late with my friend.  It was her last night here cuz her bf got work up in Newmarket so she moved there today.

11:00am
1 1/2serving soy protein shake
1plum
1iron, 1cal/mag, 2MSM/chond./glucosamin, 1multi

2:30pm
1plum
1mandarin
1oz beef - finishing off huggie bear's lunch

I just seem to want fruit and salad still.

4:30pm
1 1/2serving soy protein shake

6:30pm
3oz roast beef
1bowl salad w/1tbsp. creamy poppy seed dressing

7:30pm
3oz roast beef
1/4cp cream o veggie soup

9:30pm
1apple
oops had to edit...I also ate 3 hardboiled egg whites

11:30pm
1large plate salad dressing w/1 1/2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing
1mandarin

I'm chugging copious amounts of agua continually and I feel that I'm actually peeing out way more than what I'm drinking.  I know I'll be up every two hours tonight.  AGGGHHHH!

Hi PB and ponyboy


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi CLP 

Glad to see you back!

Sounds like you've got an excellent knowledge of what foods work for you and what doesn't.  You teaching your girls to eat well?  If so, I'll bet they always keep those cute little figures!!!  You didn't say how old the two oldest girls are???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

hiya, stranger!
Glad to see you back! Always like reading your logs! Sound like a fun person to be around! (I somehow get the feeling I couldn't keep up??)

Just a small idea about the pre-workout power naps: go to the taning booth...the laydown kind. Go in for 20 min...and get relaxed, then charged!


----------



## twarrior (Sep 13, 2002)

Wlecome back! It's always fun to read your posts. I also like the food information.  I have such a hard time trying to figure out what to eat and the diaries help a lot.  You're right about the water though... I still have to pee every 2 hours at night!! It's a great time to grab a protein shake though


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi guyz and thanks for reading. 

Butterfly my girls are 14 1/2, 9, 7 and huggie  bear is 2 on Sept.29/02.  I can't wait to have a big party for him.  I'm sooo excited I must say.

I haven't been feeling so hot and have been super tired, which is now turning into a mild flu.  Crap!!!  So I didn't go to the gym today.  I'm just gonna take the gym off right until Monday.  I've been going pretty strong at the gym for awhile again so I'm not too concerned about the time off.

Napped for a few hours tonight.  Now I'm up and logging.  Gonna try to catch about 8-9hrs tonight.

Haven't really eaten much today.

11:30am
1wedge cantaloupe

2:00pm
2wedges cantaloupe

4:00pm
1protein bar,  yummi it was sooooooooooooooo good!

5:00pm
1/3cp 1%cottage cheese
1plum

6:30pm
Snuck in another protein bar.  

11:30pm
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
1/2 apple

1:30am
1/4cp 1%cottage cheese
1plum

Still chugging the agua.  Gotta clean my system out.  I think in 2 weeks time I'm going to do a total cleanse.  Me thinks my body is telling me something and I need to do it.

7 weeks out starting tomorrow.  About 2 more weeks of drinking.  LOL.   OK OK I was actually really good this week and only drank twice.   

LOL Burner02 'trouble' is my middle name.  Haha.  Well I don't really get into any trouble, but I do have fun and enjoy life quite a bit.  The simple things in life amuse me.  Yes, I've watched Wayne's World about 50x in my life already.  Can't get enough of that movie.    Just For Laughs on the Comedy Channel is one of my favorite shows too.  I don't care much for any other kind of shows, just comedies.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

I've got a son that's 14... he's so cute and a total sweetheart!  I bet he'd like your daughter!  What grade is your she in?


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 13, 2002)

LOL butterfly, we should secretly exchange pics and then set them up on MSN.  Haha. 

Kaz is in gr.9 this year.  She just got her school pics done, so when I get them I'll scan one.  She's half asian so has very dark, medium length hair, and HUGE almond shaped medium brown eyes.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 14, 2002)

1:00pm
1/3cp 1%cottage cheese
2hardboiled egg whites
1mandarin

I'm outta here until early Monday morning but I'll keep track of what I'm going to be eating.  Here's pretty much the itinerary for the next 2 days.  Canned tuna and salmon, hardboiled egg whites, fruit and protein bars.  And of course tonnes of agua.  I am in the process of making homemade chicken soup so I just might put some in Tupperware and bring it too.
Chicken soup:  water, sea salt, fresh skinless chicken, fresh crushed garlic, green onions, potatoes, and frozen mixed veggies (peas, corn, carrots, green beans)

The rest:
4:30pm
1 1/2cp homemade chicken soup

7:30pm
1can salmon
1CLP muffin
1plum

11:30pm
3hardboiled egg whites
1plum

3:30am
1CLPmuffin


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow!  She sounds very exotic looking.

I've got pics of Cory on our website http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 16, 2002)

Sunday

Don't even ask about sleep, it gets even worse after today...

12:00pm
1can salmon
1CLPmuffin

2:30pm
1protein bar  Oh yeah!!!

5:30pm
1protein bar  

9:30pm
1protein bar

12:30am
1protein bar

3:00am
3hardboiled egg whites

3:30am
1protein bar

4:00am
2protein bars   I'm on a roll

OK let's go to Monday, next post...


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 16, 2002)

8:00am
1 serving soy protein shake

As you may surmise from my previous post and the times that I ate, I have not slept since 11:00am Sunday.  It is now 9:15am Monday and I have a million things to get done today, so I will catch some zzzzz's later this afternoon cuz I have to go to the gym!!!

Today will be back to the gym as normal after my 8 days off recovery.

For the next 7 days I'm going to do a cleanse and rid my body of toxins to clear up the fluid around my ass and thighs so I'm ripped for Nov.2/02.  Plus I need to make it to the massage therapist a couple of times too.

The cleanse will consist of gargantuan amounts of bottled or distilled water with lots of fresh squeezed lemon juice, homemade fresh juices, small amounts of quality protein - protein powders, egg whites, maybe some fish, grapefruit and I might invest in some Greens + or a similiar product.  No vitamins or supplements.

Today will be mostly water with lemon, but I'll add in a few other quality nutrients in little doses.

Then it's onto contest diet.  Yahoo.  My fave


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

CLP- why are you up far so many hours?! And no beer Now I am impressed


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 16, 2002)

Aggghhh it's 9:15pm and no I did not get a chance to sleep at all today so I definitely could not even bear the thought of lifting up a weight.     34 hours of no sleep.  Wahhhhh.

I absolutely must get back to the gym tomorrow.  9 days off.  I look at the bright side though, recovery and growth.  

Up so late you ask?  Well....hehe, me and a couple of girlfriends were in Niagara Falls and we left there about 3:00am.  I drove straight to my friend's house in downtown Toronto to pick up her kitten.  That took about 1hr and 20min.  She's going away for 3 weeks so I'm babysitting.  Then I had to drive over 2 hours back home.  Didn't get home until 6:40am.  Just in time to start getting breakfast ready for the kids and then getting them off to school.  Then I had to go grocery shopping, pay bills, buy diapers and formula, and other miscellaneous errands.  Not to mention housecleaning and laundry.

So here I sit like a zombie.  But I'm happy to be alive.  LOL how cheesy of me, but oh well, I'm gosh darn tired.

On to the diet for today, mwah hahahaha.....


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, no beer either since last Tuesday, but that all changed today, hahahahahahaha.

Well, you see, it's like this.  I was so busy today and had to pick up all my needed items for my cleanse that I couldn't start it today.  So I kinda binged.

I started off with that protein shake...

10:30am
1 protein bar

1:30pm
1 protein bar

4:30pm
1protein bar

And my huge supper binge.  Just had to do it.

8:00pm, and my last official meal for a bit.
2 sirloin patties w/garlic and sea salt
The biggest salad I could fit on my plate with lots of creamy poppy seed dressing.
1 serving PVL Whey Gold
2 servings Interactive Soy protein
Oh I was so full after that.  Chugged 8 tall glasses of water with it too.  And I forgot to mention I've been working on a 6 pack - of beer that is.  I was good and didn't buy my usual 12.

9:00pm
1 bottled water with 1 fresh squeezed lemon.  This is all I will be having for the next 12 hours.  After that I will start off with taking a tsp. of Greens + on an empty stomache, followed by many more bottles of water with fresh squeezed lemon.  And then fresh squeezed juice.  I'll take it from there hour by hour.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 16, 2002)

My itinerary of what I bought today.  Got some veggies too cuz I'll be adding in fresh squeezed veggie juice after a couple days.  And the kids still have to have proper meals 

Tonnes of bottled water, lemons, limes, grapefruit, red grapes, oranges, apples, bananas, frozen mixed berries, salad, celery, field and grape tomatoes, bok choy, bean sprouts, snow peas, yellow beans, squash, yams, eggs, Greens+, PVL Whey Gold, Interactive Soy protein, flax oil.

I have a great juicer.  It's awesome, it's not big enough, but I can live with that.

Alright I am done.  Must...get...sleep...oh gotta finish off my last beer.  Cheers!!!

Ooooh and I won't be having any more beer for awhile.  So sad


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey!
Do you eat soy burgers?
I was reading....(without pictures even...)
that I should substitute soy for my good old fashioned BEEF burgers....sat fats and all.....
Do you use them? Like them? Where do you get them?
Like I've said in other posts: i'm single. I'm pretty much either bbq'ing something or makinng it into an ommelette....in between that, I'm stuck....well, besides the pb& j sammiches...

Dang, woman...GET SOME SLEEP!
You going to be competting again any time soon?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 16, 2002)

Burner you should try Boca burgers. They are yummy.  

Pardon my interruption


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

no pardons needed. I take info from any and all who would offer!
Where do you get them?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 16, 2002)

I have seen them at almost every grocer. I get mine at Sam's Club most of the time.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

thnx!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Get some sleep, girl!


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey Burner   I've never tried soy burgers.  I did try soy chocolate cheesecake once and almost barfed.    It was just yucky!

I just have my soy protein shakes.  I've tried different protein shakes and Interactive Soy is THE BEST tasting one on the market.  I love it!  I just put a scoop in water and stir, then drink chunks and all.  LOL it's that good.

Interruptions are always welcome Hammerlynn. 

I did get sleep.  Finally fell asleep about 11:30pm.  My oldest daughter had to get up super early to go drop something off at school, so my sleep was kind of interrupted from 5:00am-9:00am, but I dozed in between telling the kids what to wear and eat.  Then I crawled out of bed at 12:00pm when the girls came home for lunch.  My little huggie bear is such a good kid.  Just give him a bottle, some cut up fruit to munch on, turn on the TV and he's good for a few hours.  If he gets bored he'll get his toys and play quietly.  What a perfect little man.  

I'm still quite tired, but will work on getting those 8-9hr of sleep a night.  I'll cat nap during the day too if I have too.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 17, 2002)

Sleep:  Altogether I think I got around 9-10hrs.  

1:00pm
1 glass bottled water w/ 1/2tsp. sea salt
1 glass bottled water w/ 1tsp. Greens+  After about 10min of drinking the nasty tasting Greens+ down I started feeling good.  

I'm drinking my bottled water at room temperature.

I will be going to the gym today for sure.  I'm so excited I must say!!!  Not to mention I haven't seen the hotties at the gym so I'm missing that too!!!  My energy level isn't quite where it should be yet after over a week of maybe 4hrs of sleep a night, sometimes less.  

I've already dropped some fluid that quickly.  Every morning I do the "rubbing thigh test"  LMFAO.  I stand in front of my full length mirror with my feet right together.  If I'm getting bloated, retaining water, putting on some excess bodyfat or from a harsh leg workout, the tops of my thighs touch.  I HATE THAT!.  Today they're not touching.  There's a good 1/2cm-1cm in between.  That's a good sign    Can't wait to see the results in my ass and thighs after 7 days.

3:00pm
1 glass bottled water w/ 1 whole squeezed lemon

4:00pm
1 1/2cps fresh squeezed juice:  granny smith apples, red grapes, lime
This concoction was super tasty!!! 
1 glass bottled water w/ 1 lemon
I added raw cane sugar to the leftover pulp so it was kind of like homemade apple sauce w/grapes and lime LOL.  I fed that to the kids.  They like it!
Usually with the leftover pulp when I make juice I store it in the freezer for later use to use in my muffins and breads.  You can come up with a million different ideas with that stuff!

6:00pm
1 glass bottled water w/ 1lemon
1 serving soy protein shake - I had too I'm starving!!!

7:30pm
1 cp fresh juice: orange, grapefruit, lemon and plum

Did a workout and drank 2 bottles of water

9:30pm
1 cp of same juice

12:00am
1 glass bottled water w/ lemon
1 bottled water

1:30am
1 bottled water

Me thinks I definitely need to up my water intake way more.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 17, 2002)

I have to pretty much preplan all my kids meals for the next 7 days too so that they're eating super healthy.  I'm doing a secret little mini cleanse on them too.  HAHA.  They just won't realize it.  They're drinking bottled water with lemon in it too.

Supper for them tonight will be:
filet of sole with lemon pepper seasoning and sea salt
steamed brocoli
brown rice

Breakfast always consists of a grain cereal: either oatmeal, cream o wheat, spelt cereal (just like cream o wheat), kamut flakes (just like oatmeal) and I usually throw in either spelt kernels, kamut kernels, or Red River cereal ( cracked wheat, rye and flax).  They get clarified butter or flax oil on that, and either natural cane sugar or 100% maple syrup for some flavor.
1 fried egg white and 1 whole egg on a non stick fry pan.
1 small bowl of Astro yogourt.
A piece of fruit.

My oldest daughter always complains about the 4-5course breakfasts I feed them.  She says it's just not right LOL.  What does she know?

For snacks at school they get homemade muffins or a slice of homemade bread w/clarified butter, or fruit.

For snacks at home they have more options: salads, fruit, cut up veggies, homemade muffins, cottage cheese, yogourt, almonds, sunflower seeds, raisins, homemade bread w/ natural peanut butter, hardboiled eggs, etc.  My kids also love the soy protein shakes.

Lunch is usually leftovers from supper, homemade soups etc.

And dinner of course is always a good thing for them.

Each child is perfectly healthy.  None of them is overweight in any way, except huggie bear happens to be a thick boy, but he's gonna be about 6feet tall.
None of them has a single allergy, asthma, learning disability or any other physical or psychological illness.  Perfect vision and hearing.  They all do very well in school, are well behaved, funny, sociable, sweet, 

Best of all???!!!  They don't mind eating healthy.  They get their treats on Friday night for treat nights usually.  But they eat all their veggies and whatever else I place in front of them.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 17, 2002)

I made arborio rice for the kids instead of brown.  It's very fluffy and sticky, like rice used in sushi rolls.

I'm juicing up 2 jugs so I can down more without the constant clean up.  I need to drink more cuz I'm just famished now.

I don't want to do up too much at one time though cuz as soon as you juice it fresh and store it, it starts losing it's nutrition value.  Enough is lost through harvesting, transport and storing in warehouses etc....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey CLP!
Thanx!
ohhh, yo drink shakes with chunks? Man, when I do not shake up my protei9n shakes enough and drink them...the little chunks catch me off guard.....that makes me want to barf...

I think i will try those boca burgers that hammerlyn suggested.

Did you work out today?
I used different exercises for my delts today...that worked..they are sore!


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I have to pretty much preplan all my kids meals for the next 7 days too so that they're eating super healthy.  I'm doing a secret little mini cleanse on them too.  HAHA.  They just won't realize it.  They're drinking bottled water with lemon in it too.
> 
> Supper for them tonight will be:
> ...



You are a FANTASTIC MOM!!!!

I'm gonna use some of the grains you have listed and take it to our health food store so I can buy some of this stuff! Some of this I've never heard of! My kids eat pretty healthy too and I pack my son's lunch as well... He is in first grade and already kids are giving him a hard time if he brings healthy things to school  . Makes me upset that so many kids have oreos, chips, basically junk packed in their lunches... It does definitely make a difference.  My kids were not sick once last year.. knock on wood for this winter 

Aren't you afraid to loose muscle during your fast?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

becuse you silly and gorgous woman....
buying snack pacs and bulk oreos are CHEAP!
Not that I would know. Honest! Seriously! Why aren'y you believeing me?
Plus, junk food is good for trading at lunch...


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Trading eh? Sounds like you did some trading during your times ...tit for tat right?  ! Yes I know it's cheap, convenient and above all the kids LOVE that stuff! You are then considered 'cool' and if you bring in an apple you are 'uncool'! grrrr!!!  

Well at least their snacks are provided by the school and sometimes parents volunteer to bring something in. Those are req'd to be healthier like fruits, small bagels, cheese, veggies, etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

Nope. Not much trading going on in my grade school days. I'm old. ''Back when I was a kid......I had to walk up hill, BOTH ways! In all kinds of weather! we didn't eat fod! no! We forraged for it!"


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey, we had to walk too! In the HOT sun! You're not Old! I'm old....hehe.... will tell that story to me kids... "...back in the olden days.... we had to walk to school...." 

Now nobody walks, we drive and drive everywhere... I'm the worst offender!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"Now nobody walks, we drive and drive everywhere... I'm the worst offender! "
it also seems to not be safe anymore with all the sick perverts out there...


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah and some of these mad drivers out there! 

Have you seen them?!

They seem to own the road and run over these poor lil' animals......  



Night Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

g'night, Lina!
If you are on this weekend, will talk to ya then!


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 17, 2002)

Mmm mmm chunks!  LOL.  These shakes are so tasty though, even the chunks taste good.  Really! You gotta try this brand.

Yes, I did workout.  Yeah!!!

I did a full body workout using all Life Fitness machines except for bi's and tri's I used free weights.

3 sets of 15 reps on everything.

Back Extension 105lb
Leg Extension 75lb
Seated Leg Curl 75lb
Horizontal Leg Press 235lb
Outer Thigh 50lb
Glute Machine 20lb
Lat Pulldown 75lb
Seated Row 60lb
Pec Dec 45lb
Seated Chess Press 75lb
Lateral Raise 20lb
Shoulder Press 30lb
Calf Raise 135lb
Bicep Curl w/ EZ Bar 30lb
Tricep Pressdown with Bar 65lb
3sets x 20reps Crunches

I will do cardio tomorrow and abs again.  Then Thursday and Saturday do the same workout and squeeze in cardio each day for 30min.  And throw some abs in once or twice.  Starting next Monday it's back to hardcore regular workouts.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks Lina   My kids definitely eat very well.  I also do it for me too haha, cuz if there's junk around I'd probably get into it.  My self control around taboo foods in the house is not very strong.

I will lose some muscle on this fast, but it's only for 7 days.  I want to drop down to 114lb for my next show so it won't be too bad.  I'll get it back fairly quickly with 6 more weeks of training and a solid, clean diet.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I wanted to do a bit of a 'fast' for a couple weeks to drop off some of my 'extra insulation'...but w8 riped me. I'm still licking my wounds....


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 18, 2002)

LOL poor Burner.  Haha.  

I'm not fasting to drop bodyfat though, I'm doing a cleanse and detoxification mostly.  

7:30am
1 bottled water

8:00am
1cp juice: orange, grapefruit, lemon, plum

9:00am
1 bottled water

9:30am
1 glass bottled water w/ 1/2tsp. sea salt
1 glass bottled water w/ 1tsp. Greens+

10:00am
1 bottled water

10:30am
1 bottled water

I woke up this morning and had to pee so bad it hurt!!!  Agghhh.

It's great not to have any sort of bloated feeling.  I feel 'light'.  Still don't have that clean, detox feeling yet, but it will come

11:30am
1 cp juice: orange, grapefruit, lemon, plum
1 serving soy protein shake
1 bottled water

12:30pm
1 bottled water

1:30pm
1 glass bottled water w/ 1 lemon

OK I'm peeing so much now I'm afraid to leave my house 

2:30pm
1 glass bottled water w/ 1 lemon

3:30pm
1/2cp juice: apple, red grape and lime
1 bottled water

5:30pm
1 glass bottled water
1cp juice: apple, red grape and lime - I must say this is fast becoming a craving of mine


I had 5 more bottled waters whilst drinking before I went to bed at 11:30pm  then I was starving and had:
1 cp juice: apple, plum, lime
2 1/2 servings soy protein shake


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 18, 2002)

Just wanted to smile.  Hehe.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 18, 2002)

I chose not to do cardio today.  WHY???  I cleaned and cooked since 8:00am this morning.  

List of things:

Prepared kids breakfast
Made lunch for kids
Prepared then cooked supper for kids
Made lunch for tomorrow
Did all laundry, including bedding and put it back on bed
Dusted all wood furniture
Cleaned all glass and mirrors
Washed down walls
Cleaned bathrooms
Swept the whole house  - it's all lino
Washed floors by hand
Took out all the garbage
Cleaned kitty litter boxes and refilled

So, I'd say I burned quite a few calories today.  In between using my  brain to talk to the kids, answer phone calls, play with huggie bear...


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh MY BAD!!  Honest it was subconscious.  I know I'm doing a cleanse, but here's the story...

I went to the bank, then the grocery store ( got healthy food), but on the way home somehow my car careened towards The Beer Store.  Before I knew it I was pouring a can of beer into a glass!!!  GASP!!!  But I did put 1 full squeezed lemon into it. 

I know I'm cleansing and detoxifying, and alcohol is a big no no when doing this, but wait...I can justify this...alcohol is used as a cleaning antispetic right?  Say I'm wrong.  LMFAO.  OH I just couldn't help myself.  No bad foods whatsoever, so really is this that bad???  I only bought a 6 pack.  OMFG, one of my cats just took a big dump in the litter box and I think I'm gonna barf.  It smells reallllllyyyy bad.  EWWWWW!!!!! 

I have to admit though, I'm only halfway throught my fourth beer and I'm feeling pretty hammered.  And yes I'm trying very carefully to make sure that my typing is all good.

I only bought a 6 pack again.  That's really good for me.

Another justification:
I'm not scantily clothed - I'm wearing my decent cotton pj's and full underwear no G-string haha
I'm not out at a bar picking up strange men
I'm not drinking and driving
I'm not arguing or bitching at anyone
I'm - as usual and this is unfortunate - not committing any acts of fornication
My kids went to the swimming pool
I'm not craving or eating any bad food, hell I'm not eating anything except this silly justification
I'm still drinking my bottled water and juice in between 
I made sure my kids had all their homework done before they went swimming, except the 2nd daughter has to read a book before bed for school
My day is planned and organized for tomorrow
I will get to bed early tonight 

OK here's another interesting story in the next post, read on if you desire  hehe


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 18, 2002)

Right now is flea season and though most of my pets are protected, I usually don't get my indoor pets flea control.  So, we have FLEAS!!! AGGHHH

Well, since I've been eating so much fruit the last couple weeks, I'm getting only 1-2 bites/week.  And yes the indoor animals are going to the clinic on Friday to get the treatment, and one more cat is being neutered.  Hehe.

Anyways, since I started my cleanse at 8:00pm Monday, I've been bitten exactly 3x.  But, they quickly form a very small little (ew) pus bubble and as soon as I scratch them off, there's little to no itching.  I don't know the scientific reasoning behind this, but fleas either aren't biting me and the bites I have are doing nothing.  We got some flea bites last year and it was awful.  A nightmare of itching all night.  Now nothing is happening to me.  I need to investigate this further.  Unfortunately for the kids though, they're getting the usual super itchy, last for days welts.  So I'm gonna drop approximately $300 on the indoor pets to have them get the flea treatment.  If you've ever had flea bites you know they're 100x worse then any mosquito.

If anyone out there has any idea why it's not affecting me I'd like to know why for the future.  My one theory is the excess citrus in my system, but who knows. 

Remember I'm kinda hammered - I'm ashamed to admit off 4 beers - but I still wanna know.


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 19, 2002)

7:30am
1 bottled water
1cp. juice: apple, plum, lime
1 serving soy protein

I was starving.  I would have just stuck to the bottled water and sea salt, and Greens+, but I was too darn hungry!

My cravings for any type of bad food are basically gone.  

I'm going to have 2tsp. of Greens+ throughout the day now.  Can't wait to chug back more of that nasty green stuff.

12:00pm
1 bottled water w/1tsp. sea salt
1 bottled water w/1tsp. Greens+

12:30pm
1 bottled water

1:00pm
1 bottled water

2:00pm
1 bottled water w/1lemon

2:30pm
1 bottled water w/ 1 serving soy protein shake


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey CLP!

You're really doing that fast! I don't know HOW you do it.. I truley wouldn't last a single day! Don't you get headaches? Feel ill? Getting bitchy?  I know I would!! 

Wow, you are such a great mom! Your kids will grow up healthy and beautiful.. Feel proud! 

I always enjoy reading your journal, always fun stuff going on! 

When are you starting eating again?

Take care,
NG


----------



## CLPgold (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi Nike Girl 

Yes I'm doing a semi cleanse and detox.  Not quite sticking to the program as strictly as I should, I'm such a deviant.  It's not that bad.  I'm actually starting to feel the effects today, which is not the best feeling in the world.  My stomach feels a little nauseous and crampy, but I am adding in more soy protein shakes too so it's helping.  When the hallucinations start setting in I know I've gone too far LMFAO>    I'm going to start slowly back on more solid food either tomorrow or Saturday.  I think I should wait a little longer cuz I don't quite feel like I've reached my desired purpose.  Still need to clean up a bit more.

I'm not getting any headaches and hope I don't.  Oh well, this really does need to be done.  It's good for the body as long as you don't go overboard and especially if you're not too thin or underweight to begin with.


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh, glad you gave me another reason not to get a dog...  I don't like fleas! Plus, I think it's a lot of responsibility for me right now... but I'd love to have one, not to mention my kids!

I like your 'rub-the-thigh' test! I do not pass it and hate it too when they rub...urgh!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey!
Always like reading your posts! You sound so vibrant!

Wanna clue me in on the 'rub the thigh' test?

You're killing me....yo're making excuses for your beer? That's funny. Just say, WTFUQ! and have one.
Isn't there that more or less cardinal rule of: If you deprive yourself of something you love, you'll go over board on it? Just keep it in moderation? Something like that?

Have a great weekend!


----------

